# Brun eyeshadow..



## ninaxmac (Sep 30, 2009)

Any NW43 or higher ladies use Brun to fill in their bows?


----------



## makeba (Sep 30, 2009)

this is a nice shadow to fill in your brows. the MA used this on me once and i liked it. it made them look dramatic but not overdone. another good one is dark edge, the dark shadow in the tempting quad.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2009)

I like Brun as an eyebrow colour and im NC15, I like my brows dark. So I think its a good choice for WOC.


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm NC25 with olive skin and like it for my brows. I think it is ideal for darker ladies as well.


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 2, 2009)

I always use Brun for anyone who has really dark hair.


----------



## MAHALO (Oct 4, 2009)

I was introduced to BRUN for my brows by a MAC MA and I use it occassionally. I'm BB GOLDEN (best), NC45 (Winter), and NW43 (if I get a lot of Summer sun).


----------

